# Thin coat plaster question



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a house to do with thin coat plaster. Usually use Kal Kote brand. Diamond by USG was available this time. Theirs has no sand in the finish. These people want the ceiling floated and I'm not sure how much silica sand to add. Just add to taste?? Whatever feels good? 
Tim


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

Tim - Does another supplier have the Kal Cote? I would just mix to taste, the homeowner will probably not be able to tell unless one batch has more/less sand in it. I would measure out the sand to ensure a good mix each time. good luck!!


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks, Robert
The other supplier didn't want to order any in this time.? I won't have the two kinds in the same house, so no problem in comparing. Just thought if you knew of a quick and easy measure of the sand. When I was younger and mixing plaster for my Dad, we used twenty six shovels with a ninety pound bag of portland and three hands full of lime in a mortar box. I am way too lazy to mix by hand anymore.


----------

